# Lancaster JB-659 Story



## sunny91 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2009)

Quite the story.  

Thanks, Sunny....

Charles


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks Sunny another great vid


----------

